# Grilled NY Strips



## john a (Dec 7, 2007)

*A couple of Choice NY strips with olive oil and a mixture of kosher salt, garlic salt, and ground black pepper coming up to room temperature.*

*




*

*Resting after a fast bout on the grill*

*



*

*Dinner time*


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks awesome, almost had perfect cross hatch grill marks!  What type of grill did you use?  Have you ever tried using butter instead of EVOO?


----------



## john a (Dec 26, 2007)

Bacardi said:


> Looks awesome, almost had perfect cross hatch grill marks! What type of grill did you use? Have you ever tried using butter instead of EVOO?


 

I have a Weber gasser. If I think about it I'll put garlic on them while they rest after grilling.


----------



## sattie (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice looking steaks you got there..... hmmmm... sounds yummy!  Too bad it is raining at the moment or I would be firing up the grill!


----------



## Fincher (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks John, now I want a grilled steak. unfortunatly mine is buried under snow and ice. 

looks very nice!  I'm drooling now 



I'm really into Poivre Long,  or long pepper.  It looks like a pinecone! and has a very unique flavor.

I can't post links yet, but if you type long pepper into google and do an image search you'll see it!

I'm also getting a craving for onion rings!


----------



## Fincher (Dec 26, 2007)

here's a pic of some long pepper


----------



## TJGoSurf (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice marbling on the meat. They look good.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Fincher said:


> here's a pic of some long pepper


Fincher, do you break these into pieces and then put them into a pepper grinder? I love pepper, especially on steak.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 28, 2007)

Great look'n steaks!!!!!!  Thanks for post'n pics.


----------

